# First cast....Pompano!



## H2O_Joe (May 20, 2010)

I got a new surf rod for my birthday and decided to "christen" it this morning at Ft. Pickens. I cast out just short of the second sand bar and within 10 min. fish was on......not bad for the first cast on a new rod!!

.....didn't catch another one all day (or at least till 1300).


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice way to break in a new rod


----------



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

How do you guys rig for Pomps? double dropper rig? Make your own or purchase?


----------



## H2O_Joe (May 20, 2010)

double dropper. i get mine from Hot Spots tackle shop in Gulf Breeze. tell them you need something for a pompano setup. i would avoid anything with a lot of "hardware"....they'll have exactly what you need.


----------

